# Hidden Merle??



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

I want to make it clear from the beginning that I am NOT arguing this has been the case for poodles. But I've been thinking about it from a broader perspective since I read that Merle in Cocker Spaniels is 
controversial and can be traced back to one dog starting in the 1980's. And I am wondering how we can even know which breeds legitimately carry it if it can be hidden by other colors and patterns like this article discusses(apparently it's a controversial color in bulldogs too!) http://www.rarebulldogs.com/the-merle-controversy.htm .


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I think this website page covers the subject very well...


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

That web site is certainly an excellent discussion of merle. I suspect that any merle poodles who exist today have an outcross to another breed. It is a shame that anyone would think it a good idea to introduce the merle gene since it can result in serious health problems.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Blue Merle...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Johanna said:


> That web site is certainly an excellent discussion of merle. I suspect that any merle poodles who exist today have an outcross to another breed. * It is a shame that anyone would think it a good idea to introduce the merle gene since it can result in serious health problems*.



I couldn't agree more. And any poodle with merle is not really a poodle through and through.


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you for all the interesting links! I had not considered that the eyes show despite the body coloring being hidden.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think many folks do. That is one reason the UKC says Disqualifications: Blue eyes, or any variation of, including flecks and marbling. 

While not every dog with 2 merle genes will display eye deformities, or blue eyes enough will that it would become apparent very quickly that something was wrong with the line.


----------

